# How much weight will my soap lose?



## Ccumato (Nov 29, 2012)

I am curious how to measure the size of my soap so that it equals 4oz after it cures?

Lets say I have 

20oz Oils
10oz Water and Lye
-----------------------
30oz total weight

Lets say I'm cutting 3 oz bars = 10 bars.  3oz per bar. What will it weigh after curing ????????

I think I saw somewhere 15% reduction.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 29, 2012)

You are usually going to lose about 10% of your weight as the bar cures.  So a 5 ounce bar will usually end up at about 4.5 ounces.  This takes up to 6 months though for the water to evaporate.  It's also the reason that you list your water much further down in the ingredient list on your label because the completed soap will have much less water in it once it was cured than when you made it.


----------

